# THE LAKE AND 17 OTHER STORIES! - Cheap Horror Fiction - Only $.99!



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Why did I change the cover? Because the anthology now includes a BONUS STORY: _One Last Dinner Party_, by David Dalglish! It's good, too. I read it. 

17 short stories from the author of _33_ A.D. and _Saying Goodbye to the Sun._

THE LAKE - A group of college guys answer an ad to spend Spring Break in a cabin by a remote lake in Northern Maine, only to discover they should have gone to Panama City like everyone else.

THE SPIDER AND THE FLY - A deranged old man leads a small boy into a trap, but who is really hunting who?

EXHIBIT A - Listen to a budding serial killer as he explains himself to his first fictim.

Plus 14 micro-horror stories!

Only 99 cents!



Hope you guys like it.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I haven't finished "Saying Goodbye to the Sun" yet, and now I have to go buy another one...


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> I haven't finished "Saying Goodbye to the Sun" yet, and now I have to go buy another one...


Thanks blue.  Hey, at least this one is only 99 cents. 

Out of curiosity, how are you liking _Saying Goodbye to the Sun_? I haven't gotten much feedback on that one yet because it's only been up for a short time, and I'm nervous. Dang butterflies won't leave me alone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on the new book, David!

And the obligatory reminder of 'the rules.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey, Ann... you got me this time. 

(I'll try to be sneakier next time)


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

A secluded Cabin in Maine Don't they read Stephen King Everyone knows that you don't go to Maine, some CRAZY [email protected]$# happens there!!!!! lol but seriously David, it looks really awesome!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Just swung by and tagged your book while was checking it out. Who the heck tagged "dental hygiene"?

David Dalglish


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

*Biting fingernails due to the inevitability of snakes*


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

RonnellDPorter said:


> A secluded Cabin in Maine Don't they read Stephen King Everyone knows that you don't go to Maine, some CRAZY [email protected]$# happens there!!!!! lol but seriously David, it looks really awesome!


Thanks, Ronnell. 



Half-Orc said:


> Just swung by and tagged your book while was checking it out. Who the heck tagged "dental hygiene"?
> 
> David Dalglish


I saw that, too. Not sure. Might make for some interesting searches for people, though. I think someone tagged it that because one of the short stories is called TEETH.



John Fitch V said:


> *Biting fingernails due to the inevitability of snakes*


Oh, come now....


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

tagged your book, but not "oral hygiene"


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

"Saying Goodbye to the Sun" is good so far, but I got distracted by "The Lake" and started reading it too. Am I revealing too much about the state of my sanity if I admit I find some of the stories both gruesome and hilarious?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Um, I know I said I'd buy it, but I'm not a horror fan.

I'll send you a dollar...


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> "Saying Goodbye to the Sun" is good so far, but I got distracted by "The Lake" and started reading it too. Am I revealing too much about the state of my sanity if I admit I find some of the stories both gruesome and hilarious?


At least it's a quick read. 



scarlet said:


> Um, I know I said I'd buy it, but I'm not a horror fan.
> 
> I'll send you a dollar...


No worries, scarlet.  If you don't like it you don't like it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> No worries, scarlet.  If you don't like it you don't like it.


Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I liked the stories in this book. Some really give you a chill, some are just kind of quirky, but they are all interesting. Some of them made me think they would have made good "Night Gallery" shorts. After reading the title story, I like your cover even more because it fits so well.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> I liked the stories in this book. Some really give you a chill, some are just kind of quirky, but they are all interesting. Some of them made me think they would have made good "Night Gallery" shorts. After reading the title story, I like your cover even more because it fits so well.


Thanks, blue.  Glad you enjoyed the shorts.

And thanks for the compliment on the cover, too. I had a good time doing it. PhotoShop is fun.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi David,
Congratulations    I tagged the new book and 1-clicked while I was there.  I'm not really much of a horror fan myself, but my husband has become a huge fan of your work - he practically devoured 33 A.D, is loving Saying Goodbye to the Sun and is currently reading me gruesome bits from The Lake - thanks, really, thanks  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

traceya said:


> Hi David,
> Congratulations  I tagged the new book and 1-clicked while I was there. I'm not really much of a horror fan myself, but my husband has become a huge fan of your work - he practically devoured 33 A.D, is loving Saying Goodbye to the Sun and is currently reading me gruesome bits from The Lake - thanks, really, thanks
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


Thank you so much, Tracey.  I hope the bits your hubby is to you reading from THE LAKE aren't _too_ gruesome. There are some pretty... um... splattery... stories in there.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

David, I meant to ask; did you make the cover yourself? I love it!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Thank you so much, Tracey.  I hope the bits your hubby is to you reading from THE LAKE aren't _too_ gruesome. There are some pretty... um... splattery... stories in there.


Yes David, I know.... again, thanks.... I probably won't sleep for a week because Robbie likes to read all the *really* gruesome bits.
Still, I can say it's very well written 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## CajunKris (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm reading _33 A.D._ and loving it so I went get _The Lake_. Now I just have to go get _Saying Goodbye To The Sun_...eventually. 

I love short stories so I may start reading this one in between the others.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll give both The Lake and Saying Goodbye to the Sun a shot since...

I loved 33 A.D.! It is my kind of vampire story, and Theron is my kind of vampire! Please write a sequel soon! Even though my husband didn't read 33 A.D., and won't because he only reads westerns, he was curious and wanted to know what happened at the end since I had been telling him bits and pieces.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Ronnell -

Yes, I did. The lakeshore image comes from stock.xchng, they let you have it for free as long as you tell people where you got it, which I mention on the copyright page.

I pasted the image onto a black backgroud (PhotoShop), then I used the cranelique filter on the picture. I used a custom brush to paint the outside edges of the picture orange, making sure it wasn't a smooth stroke, then I used the fill tool to take out most of the orange so all you see are the little specks.

I used free fonts, which I colored to taste, then embossed them and added drop shadow. On my name I also added gradient.

As a final touch, I used a skull brush to paint the red Jolly Roger on the tree and make it look like a faded warning. 

I like the overall effect pretty well.

Tracey - Sorry about that&#8230; but thanks for the compliment! My next novel, GRUBS, which should be out by 7/1/10 is pretty gory, too. 

CajunKris - Thank you so much! I'm glad you are enjoying 33 A.D. I hope you like the stories in The Lake. I had a lot of fun writing them.

Tabby - Thank you.  I'm still in the planning stages for the sequel to 33 A.D., but rest assured there _will_ be one.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

*pokes McAfee*

Ahem. Shouldn't it be 17 stories now?

*cough poke cough*

David Dalglish


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

David - wow, a full play-by-play! You know, there are a lot of people on here who like to make their own covers but need helpful tips to do so; I think it's a good idea to start a cover tips and help thread. I'm just saying...


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> *pokes McAfee*
> 
> Ahem. Shouldn't it be 17 stories now?
> 
> ...


The DTP dashboard still lists the book as "being published" instead of Live. I was waiting to announce the addition of ONE LAST DIINER PARTY until after I was sure poeple would be able to get it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

RonnellDPorter said:


> David - wow, a full play-by-play! You know, there are a lot of people on here who like to make their own covers but need helpful tips to do so; I think it's a good idea to start a cover tips and help thread. I'm just saying...


That's why I posted it.  I figured some people might be able to use some of the info. I'm not kidding myself, I'm a novice in a big way. People work with PhotoShop for years and still learn new things. But so far I think I'm doing OK.

You know what i think would be a good idea? A section of the board devoted to cover building. There people could post threads with tips on how to add gradient to text, or links to places with good art. Etc. What do you say, mods? Hmmm?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Either that or we could just make on big cover thread, designed for people to post theirs ask for suggestions, show their new ones, etc. Might be a big mess, but hey, could be fun.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

OK, so it's not a _drastic_ change.  I can live with that.

Why did I change the cover? Because the anthology now includes a BONUS STORY: The apocalyptic short, _One Last Dinner Party_, by David Dalglish, author of the Half Orc series! It's good, too. I read it.  Just another reason to grab a copy today!

Still only 99 cents!



Uh-oh...I hope this isn't an illegal bump. I just realized it might be. Sorry Ann and Besty.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

*switches places with McAfee so it looks like he bumped it instead*

With this many Davids, they can't possibly keep track of us all!

David ??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> *switches places with McAfee so it looks like he bumped it instead*
> 
> With this many Davids, they can't possibly keep track of us all!
> 
> David ??


Wanna bet? 

(but there. . .youse guys got a free bump anyway. . . . . .)


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Either that or we could just make on big cover thread, designed for people to post theirs ask for suggestions, show their new ones, etc. Might be a big mess, but hey, could be fun.
> 
> David Dalglish


Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wanna bet?
> 
> (but there. . .youse guys got a free bump anyway. . . . . .)


That's why we love ya, Ann. 



Vyrl said:


> Sounds like a plan to me.


I agree. Who wants to start it?


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like I bought it too fast. Anyway I can get the bonus story?


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't mind sending it to you.

David D? OK by you?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I vote in favor.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Pfft. Of course. You could post the whole bloody story in this thread if you didn't think it was too long.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> Looks like I bought it too fast. Anyway I can get the bonus story?


Blue, send me your email address via PM and I'll send it over.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you, both Davids.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Hope you enjoy. I've read through most of David's stories, and some of them, even the short ones, gave me a pretty big grin.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

OK, Karen, I sent it this morning.

David D's story is pretty darn good, too. Makes me a little jealous.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh,dear. Now I have to move "The Weight of Blood" up my mountainous to-be-read list.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> Oh,dear. Now I have to move "The Weight of Blood" up my mountainous to-be-read list.


*spins around and does a double fist-pump*

Booyah! Mission accomplished!

Um, uh, I mean...so did you like the short story? 

David Dalglish


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations on publishing the short story collection, David

I like the cover. Good job!

Nancy


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

Half-Orc David,
I liked the story very much. I've been aware of your books since I started hanging out here, and being a total gamer geek, thought they sounded interesting. But, being a gamer geek who has been subjected many times to what other gamers think is the next "Lord of the Rings" but is in fact, a meandering journal of their latest campaign featuring their favorite character as the biggest sword-wielding Mary Sue since the last time someone handed me one of these masterpieces, I had avoided your book, thinking it would fall into that category. 
I apologize for my assumption. After reading your short story, I know you write well, and I can't wait to start reading about your half-orcs.
As soon as I finish "Saying Goodbye to the Sun".


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

*blush*

Thanks bluefrog. Whatever hints of Mary-Sue behavior are in book one I made sure to hunt down in book two. People disagree with Harruq, they argue with him, a couple think he's an idiot, and I have lots of fun when certain characters beat the snot out of him.

And make sure you let us know what you think about Saying Goodbye. I bought it myself, but don't know when I'll be able to get to it.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> After reading your short story, I know you write well, and I can't wait to start reading about your half-orcs.
> *As soon as I finish "Saying Goodbye to the Sun". *


At least you have your priorities straight.  (Kidding, Oligart!)



Half-Orc said:


> And make sure you let us know what you think about Saying Goodbye. I bought it myself, but don't know when I'll be able to get to it.


Aha! So that _was_ you! I knew it!. I knew you couldn't rtesist my vampiric hypnosis.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Dang shiny bald head hypnotizes people.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Dang shiny bald head hypnotizes people.
> 
> David Dalglish


That's why I keep shaving it. Going to buy some polish this weekend.


----------



## CajunKris (Jun 4, 2010)

Wanted to tell you that I finished reading The Lake. (yes I bumped it up) It was awesome and I think you should make some of them into full length books (or at least novellas!)

The Bonus story was awesome also...so glad it was in there!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

CajunKris said:


> Wanted to tell you that I finished reading The Lake. (yes I bumped it up) It was awesome and I think you should make some of them into full length books (or at least novellas!)
> 
> The Bonus story was awesome also...so glad it was in there!


Thanks!  So glad you enjoyed it.

I've actually been toying with the idea of making EXHIBIT A into a full length novel. It's going to be a little bit down the pipeline, though. Sometime after the sequel to 33 A.D.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

David, I enjoyed this very much! I will leave the review to Jon (hubby), since he is MUCH better with words than I am!   He has not started it yet, since he's currently in the middle of another book, but I will make sure he gets to it next.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I picked this up yesterday (or the day before - can't remember)! Looking forward to digging into it!
Joel Arnold


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> Either that or we could just make on big cover thread, designed for people to post theirs ask for suggestions, show their new ones, etc. Might be a big mess, but hey, could be fun.
> 
> David Dalglish


I think a thread devoted to asking for help with covers would be a great idea, for those folks who don't want it to be part of their book thread...if someone wants to start one and see how it goes, we'll add it to the Threadipedia...

Betsy


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

EKing said:


> David, I enjoyed this very much! I will leave the review to Jon (hubby), since he is MUCH better with words than I am!  He has not started it yet, since he's currently in the middle of another book, but I will make sure he gets to it next.


Thank you Emily. This was really nice to wake up to on a Monday morning. 



Joel Arnold said:


> I picked this up yesterday (or the day before - can't remember)! Looking forward to digging into it!
> Joel Arnold


Thanks, Joel. I hope you enjoy it. It's a fast read.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Joel Arnold said:


> I picked this up yesterday (or the day before - can't remember)! Looking forward to digging into it!
> Joel Arnold


Hey, Joel....I can't remember if I made this DRM Free or not. I meant to. Is there a way to check?


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

For those of you who have picked up a copy of this, thank you so much.  It's actually doing better than I thought it would.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Hey, Joel....I can't remember if I made this DRM Free or not. I meant to. Is there a way to check?


Oops - sorry, didn't see this earlier. You can check by going onto your Amazon dashboard - to the 'my shelf' section - and then click on the little + sign of your book. There's a place that will show whether you checked the box to enable DRM or not. (I really don't know how to check your stuff on my end - but it worked fine on the Kindle app of my iPhone!)

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hey, I finished reading this tonight, and really enjoyed it! The bonus story by the _other _ David was excellent, too!

Joel


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Joel Arnold said:


> Hey, I finished reading this tonight, and really enjoyed it! The bonus story by the _other _ David was excellent, too!
> 
> Joel


Wooo! Given your immediately obvious abilities with short stories, I think both of us Davids can take that as a high compliment.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Joel Arnold said:


> Hey, I finished reading this tonight, and really enjoyed it! The bonus story by the _other _ David was excellent, too!
> 
> Joel


Thanks, Joel. Like David D. said, coming from you I'll take this as a major compliment.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

David, just letting you know my husband wrote up a review for this one and it's been posted...  

ETA: it is the A.M. Brown review.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

EKing said:


> David, just letting you know my husband wrote up a review for this one and it's been posted...
> 
> ETA: it is the A.M. Brown review.


Awesome. Thanks, Emily.  And thank your husband for me for the wonderful review.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> Awesome. Thanks, Ellen.  And thank your husband for me for the wonderful review.


You're very welcome, Dan. 

(pssst... It's Emily...  )


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

EKing said:


> You're very welcome, Dan.
> 
> (pssst... It's Emily...  )


What's sad is I knew that, Emily is my niece's name, and yet I wrote Ellen, anyway. In my defense, that's what was on the TV...

Weak excuse, but all I have... 

Sorry, Emily. I fixed it.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

It's really not a problem...humorous though!    Geez, I can't believe you haven't memorized every one of your devoted readers' names!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

EKing said:


> It's really not a problem...humorous though!  Geez, I can't believe you haven't memorized every one of your devoted readers' names!


Really. I should know all 3 of them by now.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, but one of your three is me, with the same name as you, so that's like, so cheating.

David Dalglish


----------



## Heather J. (Jun 27, 2010)

Alright you two Davids!

Seems like you two are always hanging out in the same threads...which makes it convenient for me at this moment.  I need more books.  I have finished all of David M's vamps and started on the short stories AND I have finished all of David D's orcs.  I NEED MORE!!  totally hooked and can't wait for my next fix.  sooooooooooooooo how long do I have to wait>??    

Heather


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, I just finished A Dance of Cloaks last night (focusing on Haern's childhood), so should get that out within a month.

As for McAfee, he's got GRUBS in the works. I believe he's closing in on edits, and he's got a pretty good blurb written (and I helped!). I think he's struggling with a cover though. GRUBS is a nice, old-fashioned monster book. Very similar feel to Slither, if you've seen the movie.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Yup. GRUBS is ready to go, just waiting to get the cover squared away. I expect to release it next week.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

Should give me just enough time to finish "The Death of Promises" and "Northwoods Deep".


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> Should give me just enough time to finish "The Death of Promises" and "Northwoods Deep".


Both good choices.  Enjoy them, Karen.

_The Lake and 17 Other Stories_ now has a whopping TWO reviews on Amazon! Yay!  It's selling pretty well on Smashwords (of course, the coupon on Smashwords means it's selling for free, but still...)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Finally!

Thanks to Jeff Hepple, _The Lake and 17 Other Stories_ now has a linked Table of Contents! 

Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice. 

_The Lake and 17 Other Stories_ sold its 100th copy this week.  At this moment, it's my 2nd best selling book after _33 A.D._


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Nice.
> 
> _The Lake and 17 Other Stories_ sold its 100th copy this week.  At this moment, it's my 2nd best selling book after _33 A.D._


Make that 101. 

Awesome cover... great price--couldn't pass it up!

Edit: Just finished the first three... I think you have yourself a new fan. "Exhibit A" was excellent.  Can't wait to read the rest.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Just picked mine up for my McAfee collection.   (I'm hoping that between my AMcAfee and Dalglash collections I can find out the secret of the dAvIds).

Edward C. Patterson

(Yes, I have Derrico too)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

michael_crane said:


> Make that 101.
> 
> Awesome cover... great price--couldn't pass it up!
> 
> Edit: Just finished the first three... I think you have yourself a new fan. "Exhibit A" was excellent.  Can't wait to read the rest.


Thanks, Michael! _Exhibit A_ is one of my favorites, although it isn't as popular as some of my others. I'm glad someone else besides me likes it. 



Edward C. Patterson said:


> Just picked mine up for my McAfee collection.  (I'm hoping that between my AMcAfee and Dalglash collections I can find out the secret of the dAvIds).
> 
> Edward C. Patterson
> 
> (Yes, I have Derrico too)


Thanks, Ed.

What about Burton? Ya got David B?


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Thanks, Michael! _Exhibit A_ is one of my favorites, although it isn't as popular as some of my others. I'm glad someone else besides me likes it.


As I mentioned in the "What are you reading" thread I thought it was horrifying, yet darkly comic. Maybe you have to have a dark sense of humor to appreciate it (which I do!). I'm looking forward to reading the others!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

michael_crane said:


> As I mentioned in the "What are you reading" thread I thought it was horrifying, yet darkly comic. Maybe you have to have a dark sense of humor to appreciate it (which I do!). I'm looking forward to reading the others!


I have a weird, kinda dark sense of humor, too.  Can you tell?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> I have a weird, kinda dark sense of humor, too.  Can you tell?


Really?? I hadn't noticed. (  )


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I have a weird, kinda dark sense of humor, too.  Can you tell?


A tad, perhaps! 

Zipping through it right now. The closing line in "The Basement" is classic.

EDIT: Thanks for telling us where you can get free photos for covers! I'm going to have to keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Really?? I hadn't noticed. (  )


I know. it's a shock, right? 



michael_crane said:


> A tad, perhaps!
> 
> Zipping through it right now. The closing line in "The Basement" is classic.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks for telling us where you can get free photos for covers! I'm going to have to keep that in mind for next time.


I love _The Basement_! LOVE it.  That might have something to do with the fact that I have a teenage daughter, though.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I just finished the collection and loved it.  Well worth the .99 cents and then some!  The title story was chilling and I also enjoyed the bonus story by David Dalglish.  Excellent work guys!  I hope you write some more short stories in the future.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

michael_crane said:


> I just finished the collection and loved it. Well worth the .99 cents and then some! The title story was chilling _*and I also enjoyed the bonus story by David Dalglish.*_ Excellent work guys! I hope you write some more short stories in the future.


Thanks. I was quite happy to sneak into the collection. I feel like I'm in good company with my cannibalistic overlord. 

David Dalglish


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Thanks. I was quite happy to sneak into the collection. I feel like I'm in good company with my cannibalistic overlord.
> 
> David Dalglish


Indeed! The story went really well with the others and it was a great way to close the collection.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

michael_crane said:


> I just finished the collection and loved it. Well worth the .99 cents and then some! The title story was chilling and I also enjoyed the bonus story by David Dalglish. Excellent work guys! I hope you write some more short stories in the future.


Awesome, thanks Michael. I was pretty happy to stick _One Last Dinner Party_ in the collection along with all my stuff. I'm kinda jealous of that one, actually. Wish I'd written it.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Awesome, thanks Michael. I was pretty happy to stick _One Last Dinner Party_ in the collection along with all my stuff. I'm kinda jealous of that one, actually. Wish I'd written it.


*blush*


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> *blush*


Seriously, it's a good story.  It's even been memntioned in several of the reviews.

Something funny, _The Lake and 17 Other Stories_ was outselling _33 A.D._ this month until the Kindle Nation sponsorship went live yesterday. An anthology beating out a novel. Who'd-a-thunkit?


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

_33 A.D. _ has settled down to pre KND sponsorship numbers, and _The Lake and 17 Other Stories_ is beating it again. Wow!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,245 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#78 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals 
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals

Police Procedurals? Huh? Must be from _Exhibit A_. Weird.

Can't complain, though. Easily my 2nd best-selling title.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

I never saw this thread before.  Dang Bro.  33 was eclpsing it I guess.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I never saw this thread before. Dang Bro. 33 was eclpsing it I guess.


_33 A.D._ gets a lot of attention.

But this is, by far, my 2nd best selling title.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> _33 A.D._ gets a lot of attention.
> 
> But this is, by far, my 2nd best selling title.


And well deserved! I hope you put out a collection like this again in the future.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes more of those ....


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> And well deserved! I hope you put out a collection like this again in the future.


I plan to, but first I... uh.... need to write more short stories.

Heh heh.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Just finished reading this a few minutes ago, my first McAfee book (I just couldn't ignore those covers in your sig anymore!).  Really enjoyed it.  My favorite story was The Spider and the Fly and I really liked the bonus story by the other David too.

I think I'll read Grubs next.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome.  Thanks, Jim. I think you'll like _GRUBS_, the style and story fit pretty well with the stories in _The Lake and 17 Other Stories_.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm glad The Lake is doing well, because I am assembling a horror collection. I have 15 finished stories in my files and a few that need work. I wonder if my stories will sell, there isn't a vampire among them, and none of them will make the gore hounds drool. I do have a story that explains what happened the summer after the magic snowman came to life.


----------



## AngieBatgirl (Jul 2, 2010)

I picked up The Lake today. Hey, WTG on 7 5-star reviews for Saying Goodbye to the Sun! I would've picked that up too but I have to wait til I get some money. Also, is Saying Goodbye to the Sun related to 33 AD in any way?


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> I'm glad The Lake is doing well, because I am assembling a horror collection. I have 15 finished stories in my files and a few that need work.


Let me know when that collection is ready. I'd like to read it.



AngieBatgirl said:


> I picked up The Lake today. Hey, WTG on 7 5-star reviews for Saying Goodbye to the Sun! I would've picked that up too but I have to wait til I get some money. Also, is Saying Goodbye to the Sun related to 33 AD in any way?


Thanks, Angie. I hope you enjoy it.  _Saying Goodbye to the Sun_ is related to _33 A.D._, but distantly. The characters in _Saying Goodbye_ interract with the Council of Thirteen (from _33 A.D., _ for those who have not read it), and will eventually intermingle with some other characters from _33 A.D., _ but right now it's two different points in one big story.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I can't believe how well this collection has done. Relatively speaking, of course.  It's like _The Little Book that Could_.  Easily my best seller on Smashwords and 2nd best seller on Kindle.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Coincidentally, I've just started reading this - nothing too horrid I hope ...


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Daphne said:


> Coincidentally, I've just started reading this - nothing too horrid I hope ...


Um...well...ah...see, the thing about that is...

Yeah, there's some pretty greusome stuff in there.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

....pours stiff drink and carries on reading...


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I can't believe how well this collection has done. Relatively speaking, of course.  It's like _The Little Book that Could_.  Easily my best seller on Smashwords and 2nd best seller on Kindle.


Your bestseller must be 33.A.D. because I bought that one , saw it even cheaper than usual so I thought why not. Although I think if I buy any more of yours I might buy them from smashwords, I'm hoping to wriggle out of paying 20% tax if I buy from them.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Cloysterpete said:


> Your bestseller must be 33.A.D. because I bought that one , saw it even cheaper than usual so I thought why not. Although I think if I buy any more of yours I might buy them from smashwords, I'm hoping to wriggle out of paying 20% tax if I buy from them.


Yup. _33 A.D._ is my #1 seller.  All the books are available on Smashwords, and I plan on putting everything I write in the future up there, also.

Oh, and thanks so much for grabbing _33 A.D._, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I finished reading this last night-- well, I actually started AND finished reading it last night.  It zips along pretty well and (despite some pretty gory parts) keeps a reader going.    The mini-stories reminded me a little of O Henry, in that the endings led to a bit of a surprise.  I liked that.  

  I did wonder if you were feeling a little hungry while writing, though.  And the one about Eric has stuck in my head.  (shudder)

Exhibit A was marvelous.

The Bonus story by the other David fits in beautifully, both by content and by writing style.  Thank you both for the added read.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

caseyf6 said:


> Exhibit A was marvelous.


That was one of my favorites as well! It's a solid collection. If you liked his stories, I highly recommend 33 A.D. that's also by David McAfee (if you haven't already). It's violent, but it never overtakes the story. One of the best books I've read in a while!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

caseyf6 said:


> I just wanted to say that I finished reading this last night-- well, I actually started AND finished reading it last night. It zips along pretty well and (despite some pretty gory parts) keeps a reader going.  The mini-stories reminded me a little of O Henry, in that the endings led to a bit of a surprise. I liked that.
> 
> I did wonder if you were feeling a little hungry while writing, though. And the one about Eric has stuck in my head. (shudder)
> 
> ...


Thank you, casey.  I'm glad you enjoyed them. _Exhibit A_ is one of my favorites, too. Several people have suggested I expand it into novel length, with the short story as a prologue or opening chapter. I might just have to try that.



Michael Crane said:


> That was one of my favorites as well! It's a solid collection. If you liked his stories, I highly recommend 33 A.D. that's also by David McAfee (if you haven't already). It's violent, but it never overtakes the story. One of the best books I've read in a while!


Thanks Michael. Did I mention I picked up a copy of In decline? I haven't started it yet, but I will.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Thanks Michael. Did I mention I picked up a copy of In decline? I haven't started it yet, but I will.


Thank you so much!  I really hope you find some stories in there that you end up liking.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> Thank you so much!  I really hope you find some stories in there that you end up liking.


I'm sure I will. Sounds like good stuff in there.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow. _The Lake and 17 Other Stories_ is currently outselling the all my other books, even _33 A.D._

Guess I'm going to have to start working on a follow up anthology.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Wow. _The Lake and 17 Other Stories_ is currently outselling the all my other books, even _33 A.D._
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to start working on a follow up anthology.


Awesome! You should.  I'll buy it the day it comes out. Now get to work on it!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I've got one short story written for it already. I'm going to have to work on some more of the 100 word shorts. Those are fun to write, but very challenging.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I've got one short story written for it already. I'm going to have to work on some more of the 100 word shorts. Those are fun to write, but very challenging.


That they are. I wrote one today, and man was it hard to do, but fun! Kudos to you for being able to do the amount that you did in the book!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> That they are. I wrote one today, and man was it hard to do, but fun! Kudos to you for being able to do the amount that you did in the book!


You should post it somewhere so we could all read it.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> You should post it somewhere so we could all read it.


I posted it on my blog today. 

http://authormichaelcrane.blogspot.com/2010/10/lessons-100-word-short-short.html

Warning... it's pretty morbid.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> I posted it on my blog today.
> 
> http://authormichaelcrane.blogspot.com/2010/10/lessons-100-word-short-short.html
> 
> Warning... it's pretty morbid.


More mobid than...say..._Scott and Mary_ or _Kyle is Hungry_?

EDIT: Just read it. Yup, that's pretty morbid. I'm so proud.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> More mobid than...say..._Scott and Mary_ or _Kyle is Hungry_?
> 
> EDIT: Just read it. Yup, that's pretty morbid. I'm so proud.


Thanks!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Closing in on 1,000 copies sold. 

Working on a follow up anthology that promises to be just as good, if not better. Including a second "Exhibit" short that finds our chatty serial killer talking the ear off victim #2.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Halloween is coming. (hint hint)

(pssssst...in case anyone is wondering, that was my admittedly poor attempt at a shameless, holiday-oriented plug...don't tell anyone, OK?)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Just realized this morning that I passed 1,500 copies of _The Lake and 17 Other Stories_ sold!

Thank you so much to everyone who picked up a copy.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Congrats. You're doing awesome lately. I guess the good stories have something to do with it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> Congrats. You're doing awesome lately. I guess the good stories have something to do with it.


Thanks! They were fun to write. Challenging, but fun.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Sweet! Another great review for _The Lake and 17 Other Stories_ on Amazon.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Just sold its 2,000th copy last night.  How cool is that?


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow. Been a while since I visited this thread.

Lake has sold over 4,000 copies thus far and _could_ break 5,000 before the end of February. Probably won't happen until early March, though.

Thank you to everyone who has grabbed a copy! I hope you enjoyed it.


----------

